# GTA IV EFLC funktioniert nach carpack-mod nichtmehr



## Gamer97100 (22. September 2012)

Hi, ich wollte gerade mein bis dahin ungemoddetes GTA IV EFLC starten, zu welchem ich mir zuvor dieses Car-Pack runtergeladen habe:
GTA IV & EFLC Car Packs - Seite 3 (version 2.2)
Nun steht da immer ´´GTA IV funktioniert nichtmehr´´, ich habe keine Ahnung was ich machen soll, bitte um Hilfe
LG Gamer97100


----------



## Gamer97100 (22. September 2012)

tolles forum wirklich...


----------



## Herbboy (22. September 2012)

Nicht so ungeduldig, hier sind ja keine tausenden User unterwegs UND dann auch noch alles GTA-Spieler, die Mods nutzen... und selbst wenn: auch da sollte man nicht nach 2-3 Std schon zig Antworten erwarten  

Kannst Du das Car Pack denn nicht wieder entfernen? Dass versch. Mods sich stören können, ist halt immer möglich - man sollte daher normalerweise den GTA-Ordner vor dem Zufpgen einer neuen Mod immer komplett sichern, damit man immer eine funktionierende Version parat hat. Vlt reicht es, den Ordner mit dem CarPack zu entfernen und dann Steam das Spiel mal auf Fehler prüfen zu lassen?


----------



## Gamer97100 (23. September 2012)

erstmal danke für die Antwort 
Ich habe leider ka wie ich das Carpack wieder entfernen kann


----------



## Gamer97100 (23. September 2012)

ich installiere das Spiel jetzt nochmal komplett neu


----------



## Herbboy (23. September 2012)

Mach dann am besten immer vor dem Installieren der Mod ne Kopie des GTA-Ordners - müsste beim Steamordner in Steamapps/common zu finden sein. vlt lösch den Ordner vor der Neuinstallation auch mal vorsichsthalber, damit nicht die alten "fehlerhaften" Datein mit drinbleiben und der Fehler bleibt.


----------



## Gamer97100 (24. September 2012)

Jetzt verstehe ich garnichts mehr, ich habe das Spiel installiert, zuerst waren dann die gemoddeten Autos drin  und dann am nächsten Tag fehleten genau die Autos die gestern noch im Spiel als mod drin waren. Das Spiel kann ich jetzt auch irgendwie nichtmehr deinstallieren, da GTA weder unter Systemsteuerung noch sonst irgendwo zu finden ist, ich habe ka was ich jetzt machen soll, HILFE!!!


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. September 2012)

Also erstmal kann es durchaus vorkommen dass GTA nach der Installation von CarMods niht mehr funktioniert. Selbst habe ich unzählige ausprobiert, nur wenige haben auf Anhieb reibungslos funktioniert.
Daher wie Herbboy schon gesagt hat, immer ein Backup machen!

Wie ist denn der akteulle Stand? Du kannst es nicht mehr Deinstallieren da GTA nicht mehr in der Systemsteuerung zu finden ist - aber was bedeutet der Zusatz "noch sonst irgendwo..." ? Heißt das es ist komplett von der Platte entfernt?


----------



## Gamer97100 (24. September 2012)

nein, ich kann es nur nicht in der systemsteuerung finden, irgendwo musss es ja noch sein, da es beim einlegen der CD startet.. Nur ich weiß nicht wo....


----------



## Milch-Mann (24. September 2012)

Ist es denn eine Steam Version?
Solltest Du noch einen Shortcut auf dem Desktop haben, kannst Du mit Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften nachsehen, wo das Spiel installiert ist.
Ansonsten bleibt noch die einfache Möglichkeit, deinen Rechner nach 'GTA' zu durchsuchen. Dort sollten relativ schnell Ergebnisse angezeigt werden. Wahlweise kannst Du auch die Registry nach GTA durchsuchen, wobei der Weg über den Explorer bzw. die Festplatten einfacher ist.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2012)

Hast Du es denn für Steam oder nicht? Also, bei meiner GTA4-Steamversion ist das Spiel bei Steam/Steamapps/common und dann die Ordner "grand theft auto iv" und "grand theft auto iv episodes liberty city"

Wenn Du diese Ordner komplett löschst (oder ausschneidest und woanders hinkopierst), müsstest Du GTA4 neu installieren können. Ansonsten mal bei Steam Rechtsklick auf GTA4, Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien und "auf Fehler prüfen" oder so machen - da würde zur Not auch was runtergeladen werden, wobei das bei GTA mehrere GB sein können.


----------



## Gamer97100 (25. September 2012)

nein, ich habe die normale Version (ohne Steamacc.)


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2012)

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht - es gilt also als installiert, geht aber nun nicht mehr? Hast Du denn für die Neuinstallation einen neuen Ordner benutzt, oder den gleichen wie vorher?


----------

